# A Roll Over



## Rascal (Feb 26, 2012)

Had a bad night last night. I have a John Deere 790 and turned it over on its side last night. Got it on it wheels, let it sit all night about 12 hours. Now what do I do, looks like a hyd lock, turns over alittle then stops. Don't see any glow plugs to remove to release the pressure in the cylinder. What do I need to do?? Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You'll probably end up pulling the injectors,and rolling it over,to clear the cylinders,safely.Also,check the oil,to see if there's fuel in it. For safety,pull ALL the injectors,and make certain the fuel pump is shut OFF,before rolling the engine over.After it's cleared,and the injectors are reinstalled,you'll have to bleed them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, and glad you got away without injury. Was there any visable damage? Just thinking that perhaps something got bent inward and is affecting things.


----------



## Rascal (Feb 26, 2012)

ok as far as removing the injectors, how do I do that?? Any special tooks required?? Details please, need to get running. Thanks Everybody...


----------



## Rascal (Feb 26, 2012)

No visable damage at all. It was a slow roll over and no one was on it when it happened. Was using the tractor to lift a stuck trailer, while pulling the trailer forward the tractor rolled over.


----------

